# Hydee ff udder



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok help me learn the goods and bads about this udder. I plan to use her as 1 of my foundation does. She is a 2 yr old ff 5 weeks into lactation 11 hr fill. Sorry no side shot she was hunched up to much. She has her kids on her and this was her second time her kids were locked up so she was not happy lol


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I knew her udder is not the greatest. It small but is it that bad no one want to comment. I plan to buy a buck to improve her next yr and a new buck to impover her kids ever few yrs


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm new but have been studying. Looks to me that she could use a better rear attachment as well as a higher attachment. I can't tell the front, but if the second photo is from under the belly, it could be longer. Teats wing out a bit. Not a bad udder at all. But that is what I would be looking to improve. Let's see if someone who knows more will chime in. Also capacity looks good for a ff.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm curious too, her udder is wider than my girls but in the general same size range - how much milk did she give after this 11 hour fill or did you let the kids nurse her out?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. The one is a under belly shot not the best. She is still need to being milk stand trained so after a rodeo workout with her i only got a little bit of milk in the pan lol. She likes to set down to keep me from milking her. And i was lefting her leg to keep her from setting which ticked her of more so after do a dance with her i let her have a break tell tomorrow. She is easy to milk out and if she stood still could have her done easy.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Best I could she was ticked at me
View attachment 1


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

well i got a little milk at the bottom of the pail. Kids tried it my daughter say its taste like candy lol/ But boy is she ticked at me have a friend coming over to help me woek with her since im having problems with her.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty good capacity for a first freshener. Nice teat size and udder devision as well. I like her udder shape overall, but her teats do turn out a little. Her rear attachments aren't terrible, but could be a little higher. Not a bad udder at all, she could be great with a few more freshening and bred to the right buck.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you. I plan to breed her to Bernard this fall. I dont have a dam udder pic. She passed before they got a pic i think. But his Grandma is a Champion and had a a good udder. On the sire side the Grand dam and sire are both champions and have many wins. So im hopping to get some good kids out of him but im undecided to keep him long since i have not seen the dams udder.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Higher and wider rear attachment would really give her a better nod from me today. Teats wing out, not as plumb as I'd like to see. Good snug medial. Fore udder attachment isn't as welded on her body as I would like. She gives off kind of a "balloony" udder appearance, but has decent capacity for a FF. Yearling FF or 2 yr old FF?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

She is a 2 yr old. So i need to work with attachement with her it sounds like and teats. Well Bernard should offer that from what ive been told about his dam. Dillion my other buck should improve capacity. I had hopped to buy a even better buck this yr but i was not. If i can sell Bernard next spring i might try to get a better buck. I got my eye on a farm that has good looking goats and dont charge you a bunch to get a good buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her rear width is good, medial is firm... the teats that wing out at the ends are more a genetic thing, even if the placement was a bit closer together, that tip out would still be there. Her fore doesn't look bad, has a nice extension but she appears to have a pocket...could be the way she's clipped though.
As a FF she has a nice size, future freshenings will improve capacity. Judging a FF is a gamble, she looks good and should improve but with all does, I do think that the 2nd F is the better way to judge an udder 
She has a good start


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Interesting I plan to keep both daughters for know. So is the wing out on the tips a major fault or minor? I would love to use her good points which is her health and hardness. And breed into my Nigerians. I can't wait to see her next f to see how she improves.


----------

